# Hello guys



## blacknightmare666 (May 15, 2013)

Hey

my name is Nils. 6 months ago i took magic mushrooms for the first and last time in my life. since then i had multiple panic attacks considering the thought that i was alone in this world and the others were only projections of my subconcious. till 3 days i got a even more horrible idea... what if i was god and deleted my memories just to live like a human because i was lonely ?

this thoughts are driving me crazy... so i hope that this is not uncommon or anything so someone could give me advice how to live with this.
i am currently on neurolecptica and my psycho therapy starts tomorrow

thanks for reading

mfg nils


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi there,

Welcome to the site and yes to answer your question those are all the kinds of feelings (or lack there of) and thoughts we get. Though the God one is a new one to me. Interesting. Are you religious? Perhaps the mushrooms have added some extras to the DP/DR there. Sounds exactly like the mushrooms opened up this DP/DR thing that may have been waiting to come through anyway. It is great you are seeing someone to talk it through and hopefully they can give you more answers.

I have had this for years now and it does get easier to cope with especially with people on here who understand. Just know you aren't alone and you have us on here for you. Some days are worse than others but I cope. There are lots of others on here who have over-come this so keep your chin up and know it can go.

Speak soon,

Freya x


----------

